# Best Guess on next release for Nomad?



## airedale (Aug 8, 2007)

So - we have Nomad clients for the PC and the iPhone. What does everyone think we are going to see come out next? 

If I were looking at it from an ease of development standpoint and where DirecTV has been focused, I'd say the iPad is going to be the next release. It would seem to me that it is a natural evolution of the iPhone app.

On the other hand, have they been holding out for ICS on Android to deliver an all in one for Android phones and tablets? ICS is somewhat recent to the market, so maybe that would be the next platform to go after.

What do you guys think? I know I am itching to get this software in my new iPad and see how it looks on the new display!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm thinking that NOMAD will be integrated into the DirecTV for iPad app, and that is why it is taking so long. They're trying to get everything else ironed out and working right in that app before they try adding NOMAD to it.

Then I hope they make an iPhone version of the iPad app.

I don't think you will see much done on the android side of things until they have everything straight on the iPad/iPhone, and probably even the PC software.


----------



## airedale (Aug 8, 2007)

I just received my Nomad yesterday and based on the manual, I feel even more confident that DirecTV is first focusing on the iPad.

The devices they showed in the pictures in the manual were an iPhone, Laptop (Windows) and iPad device.

The quality is acceptable for now on the new iPad. I am excited to see what will come when it actually supports the new iPad.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I wouldn't get your hopes up for high def transcodes if that is what your are thinking for the new iPad. I don't think the content providers want us to be able to get free high def portable copies, they want us to have to buy those.


----------



## airedale (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know if I agree with that thought process. The fact that they expire after 30 days already limits the shows. Along with that, they already sell the low def shows too, so that revenue stream is already affected by the Nomad potentially.

Do we have any evidence of DirecTV stating that they are having issues with content providers letting HD shows be portable?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have no idea what's next for Nomad, but I'd love to see client apps for Android tablets so I can see what Nomad has to offer.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I have no idea what's next for Nomad, but I'd love to see client apps for Android tablets so I can see what Nomad has to offer.


+1


----------



## airedale (Aug 8, 2007)

On of the reasons I chose to leave the android ecosystem was because of the lack of apps and lack of quality apps. The way DirecTV has treated Android so far doesn't leave me holding my breath. Just look at what they have released so far for Android... a DVR Scheduler! :hurah:


----------



## buckZor (Sep 15, 2006)

The world has chosen iOS, get over the android nonsense already and accept that you have a niche device.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

buckZor said:


> The world has chosen iOS, get over the android nonsense already and accept that you have a niche device.


Not sure what that has to do with the thread topic...and actually your facts are somewhat wrong. *You* may have made that choice...many millions of others have not. There are more Android smart phones out there than iOS phones, and while there are more iOS tablets at the moment, Android is catching up on that front too - all way more than a niche device.

We now return you to the real topic at hand...which has nothing to do with your comment.

As for the next *nomad* release...the DirecTV website says "soon" on several other versions of the *nomad* client...including iPad *and *Android. The MAC version was just released recently.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not sure what that has to do with the thread topic...and actually your facts are somewhat wrong. *You* may have made that choice...many millions of others have not. There are more Android smart phones out there than iOS phones, and while there are more iOS tablets at the moment, Android is catching up on that front too - all way more than a niche device.
> 
> We now return you to the real topic at hand...which has nothing to do with your comment.
> 
> As for the next *nomad* release...the DirecTV website says "soon" on several other versions of the *nomad* client...including iPad *and *Android. The MAC version was just released recently.


http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/3/2997349/ipad-android-tablet-shipments-market-share-q1-2012-idc


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Rtm said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/3/2997349/ipad-android-tablet-shipments-market-share-q1-2012-idc


http://www.androidcentral.com/android-tops-50-share-feb-2012-comscore-data
http://www.tech.sc/tablet-market-share/
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2383885,00.asp

Touche'

So in the mean time...*the thread topic at hand is **nomad*.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/nomad

There will be enough client versions soon to make everyone happy it appears.


----------



## airedale (Aug 8, 2007)

If you read left to right, on their webpage, the iPad is next in line :sure:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

airedale said:


> If you read left to right, on their webpage, the iPad is next in line :sure:


I suspect the pictorial diagram may not reflect the sequence of release. It's also possible multiple versions could get released as well.


----------



## airedale (Aug 8, 2007)

is this insider knowledge? :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

airedale said:


> is this insider knowledge? :grin:


 I suspect anyone can read between the lines of their website content...and taking things literally from what is presented there has been less than 100% accurate in the past.

My point was that the physical graphical depiction of the other versions may or may not represent rollout sequences. That data is simply not stated there - other client versions listed on that page *all* indicate "coming soon".


----------

